# Results, 12th Annual Ohio Smoked Meat & Barbecue Festiva



## beardjp (Oct 19, 2008)

Well we did it!!!  18 teams showed in Nelsonville, Ohio and it was a great weekend.  Congratulations to Shigs-In-Pit, Fort Wayne, IN for getting Grand Champion.  Congratulations to , Rob Marion, Them Ohio City Boys, Cleveland Ohio for getting top Ohio Team.  Thanks to all the BBQ Teams for all of their support and help at the competition.

All of the competition results are available at www.nelsonvillefd.org/bbqresults.htm

Please fill out your competition evaluations you received in your team packets.  We need the information to help plan for 2009.

Once again, THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## beardjp (Oct 23, 2008)

*Turn In Pictures*

Any teams who would like to show off their turn in boxes for the Nelsonville competition email them to me at beardjp@yahoo.com.  We would love to post them on the website.


----------

